# [SOLVED] Need network and modem driver



## StringDriver (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi.

I'm having a bit of trouble with a Network Controller and
PCI Modem in a used Dell I just picked up.

Can't find the controllers and I can't (wouldn't know WHERE to begin to learn) read these kinds of numbers.

Network Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1043&SUBSYS_25518086&REV_04\4&1472819D&0&18F0

PCI Modem
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2486&SUBSYS_4C21134D&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE


Can you help me find the drivers I need?

I'd sure appreciate it.

I saw you work your de-coding magic here with the fellow who had a C610 and the message code he pasted showed you that he had an intel chip.

Any and all help sincerely appreciated!:wave:

String


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need network and modem driver*

Hi,
I was browsing the forum and saw your post on another thread.
I have moved your post.
You should always post your own thread as your issues may differ.

To learn how to read these numbers you can go here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html

I am assuming you are looking for XP Drivers (You did not post what OS you are using).


> Network Controller:
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1043&SUBSYS_25518086&REV_04\4&1472819D&0&18F0


This is an 0x1043 *Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 LAN Card *Driver 0x8086 
Driver is here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=11918&ProdId=944&lang=eng




> PCI Modem
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2486&SUBSYS_4C21134D&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE


This is an 0x2486 *AC 97 Modem Controller *0x8086, also made by Intel but intel does not list modem drivers. See if this driver will work:
Go here:
http://www.conexant.com/support/md_driverassistance.html
Scroll down to accept the agreement
Scroll down to *HSF Generic Modem Drivers*
Download and extract the *AC '97 4/18/2006 2.00MB HSFac97_WinXP.zip *
Once extracted run the *HXF setup *file.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## StringDriver (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Need network and modem driver*

WOW!
I have to say I'm impressed!

My apologies for potentially adding to confusion by not posting a new thread.

I will gather those links and try tomorrow.

Yes, XP is the OS.

Thanks again - especially for the "how to read" link.

String


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need network and modem driver*

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## StringDriver (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Need network and modem driver*

Well, Bill (and Wrench)
SUCCESS!
It's very cool to be able to learn from folks way more advanced than I. 

Thank you VERY much for taking the time to post quick replies with absolutely accurate information.
All is well now.

String


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need network and modem driver*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear you are up and runningray:!

Hope my link "How To Find Drivers" gave you some insight.

Bill:grin:


----------

